# Free windshield replacement if damaged



## Derbywinner (Jan 13, 2012)

Hello fellow fishing members I work for a marketing firm one of our premier clients is an auto glass repair company. If you have full coverage and any damage including tiny chips I will have it fixed for free and handle the hard part just pm me with a good time and location and I'll get you on your way to a new windshield!

Ryan


----------



## Derbywinner (Jan 13, 2012)

Just so I am clear I understand anyone can go get a windshield free but if you contact me we take care of the insurance end and I make a little money so it helps everyone my goal is to expand the company name through direct marketing while providing a free service to the customer! 

Happy fishing folks and my number is 907-317-6768 any pesky problems with your windshield please allow me the chance to help!


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

What is the quality of the glass?? I have an '02 Ram 1500; and I had my original windshield split really bad when a rock hit it on I-10 over 3yrs ago. I had it replaced by Safe-Lite, and it just gets hit by a pebble a couple months since the new windshield was installed and the following day it splits due to the heat of the sun expanded the glass; the pebble/small rock had hit it during the evening. I get it replaced by Safe-Lite once more, and guess what happens.....once more a pebble gets thrown up by a car and within 6 months of the 2nd Safe-Lite replacement, my windshield splits once more.

The moral of the story is I'm staying away from Safe-Lite due to it looks like they are using thin glass layers. If you can get me an OEM windshield installed or PPG Glass at the least then I'm interested.


----------



## Derbywinner (Jan 13, 2012)

our is OEE Glass WAYYYYYY Better than ssafelite my friend! original Equipment its the same glass the factory uses plus we have a lifetime warranty so if you go liability we take care of you! CALL ME anytime I can get you taken care of we have a free mobile service. 
(907)317-6768

Ryan Smith
Ironside Marketing manager/ Dns Glass


----------



## Derbywinner (Jan 13, 2012)

btw OEE is what replaces oem its the same glass..if you have a ram or tint or any logos I also guarantee I can get those on the windshield too. Call me, or message me your number and ill take care of you.


----------



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

*Livingston Outboard Rebuilds And Repair*

They just did my wife's today. They did a great job. All you have to do is call and they do the rest. They installed it at her work. very simple process.

Thanks again


----------



## Derbywinner (Jan 13, 2012)

Super happy I could help your wife out Shane appreciate the feedback buddy. Fish ON!


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I know "free" makes it sound good but let’s be honest, it is not free. You pay, I pay, everyone pays in the form of higher insurance premiums.

I had a girl knock on my door the other day. Apparently she goes through neighborhoods finding cars with cracked or chipped windshields. She tried to convince me to file a claim so her company could replace my windshield. I have a tiny chip way over on the passenger side of my windshield. It did not need replacing. Her argument was that I didn't have to pay for it so I should let her schedule a replacement. My argument was that she was using a perverse interpretation of the rule that allowed windshield replacements without deductibles. The rule was intended to address SAFTEY concerns but got turned into something else. She told me my neighbor had her windshield replaced 9 times.

Apparently my neighbor is a short sighted idiot that doesn't realize or care that she is raising the cost of car insurance.

I'll get off the soap box now.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I wondered when someone would state the obvious.


----------



## Derbywinner (Jan 13, 2012)

Yah no fault states if you pay comp/ full your already paying for it, I try to use no cost or waved deductible


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

Derbywinner,
I have a potential challenge for you; can you find a front windshield for a:
1981 Datsun 210
2-door sedan (my model has trunk).

It has to be a 2-door sedan, and it may cross with a 4-door sedan; but a 2-door coupe (model is hatchback version) or a 4-door station wagon won't work.


----------



## Derbywinner (Jan 13, 2012)

I can get it, just have to schedule you out a couple days. Give me a call and I'll verify that it's no cost to you and I'll get the glass comin! 9073176768


----------



## Derbywinner (Jan 13, 2012)

Starlifter said:


> Derbywinner,
> I have a potential challenge for you; can you find a front windshield for a:
> 1981 Datsun 210
> 2-door sedan (my model has trunk).
> ...


All I need is the VIN number that's what we use to get OEE replacements


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

What about a 1951 Oldsmobile 2 door 88 Rocket?


----------



## Derbywinner (Jan 13, 2012)

We can get all glass back to mid 30'3


----------



## Derbywinner (Jan 13, 2012)

Bump if anyone has comp/ full coverage with minor or major windshield damage give me a call. 907 317-6768


----------

